# Upcoming February Fun at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
January 25, 2018*

Our portion of the Texas coastline offers opportunities to coastal anglers that are simply not available elsewhere. We have shallow water, we have deep water, we have grass, we have mud, we probably have more oyster shell than any other location along our coast, and the intertwined back bay systems out on Matagorda Island offer a uniqueness not found anywhere else but here. Plus, the uninterrupted expanse of San Antonio Bay, along with other vast neighboring bay systems, can offer protection from the wind in almost any direction. All of this equals great fishing fun year-round for all levels of saltwater enthusiasts, from the novice to the â€œold saltâ€. And even though our guests may have had to dodge a couple summertime pop-up thunderstorms and an occasional wintertime frontal system, this past year we have experienced what many may be referring to as one of the finest years for fishing since the turn of the century, or maybe even longer - from a coastal fishing perspective, 2017 was just fantastic! As we close on January and head into February, we will continue to see fluctuating air and water temperatures as the passage of each cold front is followed by an inevitable warming period. And if this yearâ€™s February comes even close to being as good as last February, then we are in for a good deal of fishing fun (just take look at the fun our customers had last February - see all of the attached photos). We enjoy bringing you all this fun at a tremendously reduced price this next month as we extend our 2018 February Fishing Special rates to everyone - starting as low as $282 per person for lodging and meals and fully-guided fishing on qualifying trips with 4 anglers per boat (cost of live bait is extra). We still have plenty of days in February available, so now is a great time to take advantage of the savings while they last. Send us an email at [email protected] or give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book your February trip. Donâ€™t let everyone else have all the February fun!

*Hereâ€™s What One of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_This was my first time to visit and I really enjoyed it in all aspects - very nice rooms, and very clean. Everyone was great, and really enjoyed all of the staff. Capt. Harold Dworaczyk did an excellent job, and we enjoyed his expertise - he was professional and prompt at all times. All was excellent - thank you! - Fenn S. 1/24/18_






*2018 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL*
*** We still Have Plenty of Days Available ***

*Available February Dates Include:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27

1-888-677-4868
[email protected]*

Weekday Rates: Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*_
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in* 
Mostly cloudy skies with a few showers later in the day. High 68F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 60 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Showers in the morning, then cloudy in the afternoon. Thunder possible. High 67F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 67F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 66F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 60 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Cloudy with showers. Thunder possible. High 68F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow will continue through Friday. Warmer moist air will overrun the cooler sea surface and contribute to an increasing chance for light rain and showers through Friday. Scattered to numerous showers with isolated thunderstorms will be possible as well during the day on Saturday. A light to moderate onshore flow will continue Saturday. A cold front will move through on Saturday night. Moderate offshore flow is then expected to develop behind the front on Sunday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 53.1 degrees
Seadrift 57.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 53.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*All-Women's Group - No Problem!*

Good afternoon. Iâ€™m planning a fishing trip for about 25-30 of my customers. This will be an all-womenâ€™s group. I was wondering who I might be able to speak with to get some quotes and further information. My boss says they used you guys in the past and Highly recommends you. We are looking at the first of April for the tentative dates, but we are open to other options. Please feel free to contact me via email or my cell. Thanks in advance and I look forward to hearing from you.

February is really starting to get booked, but please realize we have plenty of rooms and guides still available.

*Bay Flats Lodge News*

2018-Donated Holy House Academy The Cathedral of Our Lady of Walsingham.

*Testimonials*

Jan 24, 2018 by Fenn S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
This was my first time to visit and I really enjoyed it in all aspects. Very nice rooms and very clean. Everyone was great, and really enjoyed all of the staff. Capt. Harold Dworaczyk did an excellent job, and we enjoyed his expertise. He was professional and prompt at all times. All was excellent - thank you! - Fenn S. 1/24/18


----------

